
Show HN: Honest Monk – Postcards that convey the harsh truth - oxyrocks
http://www.honestmonk.com
======
oxyrocks
Hi Guys! I have recently launched honestmonk.com and would appreciate some
feedback. Any comments / suggestions are welcome!

